# Jeep Wrangler JL Bike Rack



## micky (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't think I have seen anything for this.

The Jeep Wrangler JL (2018 and later) has a backup camera in the rear tire which limits bike racks to mostly hitch racks.

What are good 2+ bike racks that fit on a jeep that will allow the use of the back door that fit around the spare tire (with or without bikes loaded).

Thanks


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

We're using a North Shore 4 bike rack on our JL Rubicon, with the stock 33" tires. There's enough adjustment designed into the rack for it to extend beyond the spare.. You will, of course, need to pull the pin to lower the rack to use the back door. I love this rack, and readily move it back and forth between my F250, Grand Cherokee and JL.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Some pics. I could probably slide the lower mount towards the back of the JL, but this configuration works for all three vehicles as is, Grand Cherokee, F250 w/topper and the JL. Best rack I've ever owned.


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

+1, I use the North Shore 6 bike rack on my 4Runner and my wife's FJ with rear mounted tire, no issues, Love this rack.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I just installed the Kuat Sherpa 2.0 with the Kuat HiLo extension on my JK with a 32” spare. The 2” drop in the HiLo allows me to clear the spare, and also allows me to open the tailgate completely when the rack is tilted down and when no bikes are on the rack.


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

One bonus with vertical racks is that people driving behind you can actually see your brake lights. As you can see in the first picture from watermonkey.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Here’s a couple pics of the install.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Arebee said:


> I just installed the Kuat Sherpa 2.0 with the Kuat HiLo extension on my JK with a 32" spare. The 2" drop in the HiLo allows me to clear the spare, and also allows me to open the tailgate completely when the rack is tilted down and when no bikes are on the rack.


The problem I've found with my JK is with any drop hitch I find myself dragging the rack through crap. I've now gone with a Northshore and much happier.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

bdundee said:


> The problem I've found with my JK is with any drop hitch I find myself dragging the rack through crap. I've now gone with a Northshore and much happier.


Yeah, I can see that. Most of the after market drops I researched were 6+ plus.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Arebee said:


> Yeah, I can see that. Most of the after market drops I researched were 6+ plus.


It's really hard to find a small drop, the Kuat is about the only one I've found.


----------



## micky (Jan 28, 2004)

I found this online and the reviews say people are happy and jeep owners can open their gate. it uses wheel trays and a frame grip. it looks good and like it will work. but cant see many real reviews on this type of rack as most grip the wheel or wheels only.

https://www.discountramps.com/apex-hitch-bike-rack-and-extension/p/BC-7845/


----------



## jeepfreak38 (Mar 19, 2011)

watermonkey said:


> Some pics. I could probably slide the lower mount towards the back of the JL, but this configuration works for all three vehicles as is, Grand Cherokee, F250 w/topper and the JL. Best rack I've ever owned.
> View attachment 1242805
> 
> View attachment 1242812
> ...


That is a sweet rack! What brand is it?


----------



## 01tj (Apr 29, 2009)

watermonkey said:


> We're using a North Shore 4 bike rack on our JL Rubicon, with the stock 33" tires. There's enough adjustment designed into the rack for it to extend beyond the spare.. You will, of course, need to pull the pin to lower the rack to use the back door. I love this rack, and readily move it back and forth between my F250, Grand Cherokee and JL.


I've been looking at the Yakima 4 bike vertical bike rack. I'll have to compare the two but can you mount smaller bikes on the North Shore, my son has a 24" Trek now. Also the Yakima says it won't work with a ridged fork and my wife's bike has a ridged fork. Is there a way to make that work?


----------

